# snapper roe to eat or not to eat ?



## backlashnpcola (Jan 19, 2009)

Over the past few weeks every snapper Ive cleaned is full of roe Now Ive eatin mullet roe but not snapper roe does or has anyone on here eat roe and other than fried can it be smoked on the grill ? and does it taste good?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes I have tried them all, Nothing compares to Mullet roe mixed with scrambled eggs and fried. Snapper and Flounder to me are bitter and not very good. They are edible as far as that goes, Try the snapper and let us know.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Cool question! I love to fry up bass and white trout eggs but my wife acts like I need to use my own fryer for it so that the oil that cooked the roe does not touch her fillets!

Let us know how you like it if you try it.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

tried it last year fresh out of the belly in a shallow pan fried grease...tasted just like breakfast sausage with a grits texture..think it would be excellent with eggs for a morning meal....Jimmy


----------

